# Radian RXT (or R120) vs Britax Frontier 85 for a FF toddler



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

What's the difference between these seats? Obviously the Radian can be used RF, but DS is already past that point. I had been planning to get the Frontier for him, since he'll be outgrowing the TFP in the next 6 months at this rate. But DH pointed out the Radian today, and I'm having trouble finding specs on it to compare apples to apples, IYKWIM.

We're going to need to buy a combo seat in the next 6 mos regardless, but I guess the question is should we consider the Radian for the baby once he/she outgrows the bucket, or should we stick with the TFP (which is too big for our car)?


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

At only 2 years of age, your little one is definitely NOT past the RF stage. It is still much safer to keep him RF than to turn him FF. We RF our son until just recently, and he will be 4 in May. On long trips we still flip him back RF, partially because it's safer, and also because it's easier for him to sleep because of the recline! We bought the Radian a few years ago because it had the one of the tallest shells of all the convertible seats plus the highest weight limit (45 pounds RF). We like it.

If after doing your research on the safety of RF vs. FF you are still dead-set on FF your son, you should probably go with the Frontier. It will last longer weight-wise and height-wise than a Radian. However, it is a huge, wide seat. If the TFP is too big for your car, the Frontier might be as well. The Radian is very narrow. If your son is not a huge kiddo, he will likely fit in a Radian until he is at a safe boostering age (5-6 years).

This might have a lot of the info you're looking for when comparing seats. Keep in mind that weight limits on car seats are a bit of a joke. Almost any seat will be outgrown by height long before a child even gets close to the weight limit. When looking for a long-lasting seat, look primarily at the shell height and the top harness height.

https://sites.google.com/site/carseatmeasurements/


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

How is your 2yr old outgrowing the tf if he is ff?

i would have concerns a radian won't fit rf in your car for the new baby.

If the bucket is a sure thing for the baby I would suggest waiting. I would think your oldest should slow down on growth soon and fit ff in the tf for a while


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Can you tell us how big your two year old is? A two year old who is about to outgrow the True Fit forward facing is astronomically off the charts huge, so I'm curious.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If a 2yo is over 45# ("past rear-facing") and has a torso height approaching 17.5" to outgrow a TrueFit, the only seat worth considering is the Frontier85, because that's a beyond-huge kid. The Radian straps are not significantly taller than the TrueFit's.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> Can you tell us how big your two year old is? A two year old who is about to outgrow the True Fit forward facing is astronomically off the charts huge, so I'm curious.


Yes, this comes up every time I bring up car seats and my little giant. I measured him 2 days ago at 39.25 inches, which is 1.5 inches growth since Thanksgiving. He was averaging half an inch per month, and then apparently it increased.







He is usually in the 97th %ile for height, and he's off the charts for weight, but I just checked and he's now off the chart for height, too. He is over 40 lbs already (the TFP has a 35 lb limit, and I wasn't going to shell out a lot of money at that point for a 45 lb RF seat that might last a few months - he was 38 lbs by the time I realized I needed to turn him), not sure exactly how much he weighs, I haven't weighed him in over a month, but he was ~41 lbs naked beginning of December (I turned him end of September, when he was 38 lbs). He is already in 4T clothes (5T pjs), and he looks like a 4 yo. I'm sure many people wonder why I'm still pushing my 4 yo around in a stroller. On the TFP he is in the next to last strap slots, and he's right at the point where I'm questioning whether it's time to move the straps up or not, which would put us in the last strap slots, another few inches of height and he'll be out of the seat.

All that to say, yes. I'm aware I have a mutant giant. I'm aware he would be safer RF. But economics being what they are, it's not possible for me to shell out for a high weight RF seat for just a few months of use.

And the baby will be in a bucket, for a few months anyway, depending on how quickly this one grows. I'm hoping we can use the bucket until we can put the TF at the more upright angle, which will fit better in the car. It's just too deep front to back for the front seat to be usable at the NB recline.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> And the baby will be in a bucket, for a few months anyway, depending on how quickly this one grows. I'm hoping we can use the bucket until we can put the TF at the more upright angle, which will fit better in the car. It's just too deep front to back for the front seat to be usable at the NB recline.


Even with the removeable top off of the TF (which you can do up to 20lbs or a certain height)?

As for your 2yo, frontier, hands down. If he's that big he'll need it to get to safe boostering age. Bucket to TF sounds like a good plan for the baby. Then baby can have the frontier when TF is outgrown or expired and your son can get a dedicated booster.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Frontier. Definitely a Frontier. Yikes.


----------



## MilkbarMom (Mar 28, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> All that to say, yes. I'm aware I have a mutant giant.


LOL, you do not have a mutant giant  My daughter was also that big at 2...and for YEARS people have told me her growth would slow down. IT DIDN'T! She is now 11 and the size of a full grown woman, has hands that are bigger than her dads, and wears a size 11.5 shoes!.....and she is still growing


----------

